# What is traveling to you?



## goomba (Jul 12, 2017)

So I read this today:

"Traveling is a brutality. It forces you to trust strangers and to lose sight of all that familiar comfort of home and friends. You are constantly off balance. Nothing is yours except the essential things - air, sleep, dreams, the sea, the sky - all things towards the eternal or what we imagine of it." - Cesare Pavese

In a Masonic context traveling is one of our greatest privileges.  We run into strangers who are also are most trusted family. Their lodge, while not our home lodge, should always feel as if it is.  Being off balance is right!  We all know that only our way is right lol.  It can be confusing but ultimately very educational to be off balance.  

The middle bit "nothing is yours except the essential things" really hit me.  Have I maybe become to accustomed to the things which are not essential that I forget the beauty in the essential.  

Traveling is simply moving.  You can travel the world over and never move a foot, such as reading a book.  But actually traveling to another Masonic place (a lodge in your jurisdiction or a foreign one) can and does expand Masonry.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 12, 2017)

Clearly, the quoted author hasn't traveled with my wife, who has brought everything that is hers ( as I sit here in a Florida hotel room).  

But yes, I agree with your point regarding traveling


----------



## goomba (Jul 12, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Clearly, the quoted author hasn't traveled with my wife, who has brought everything that is hers ( as I sit here in a Florida hotel room).
> 
> But yes, I agree with your point regarding traveling



I almost spit water all over my work desk.


----------



## Brother JC (Jul 12, 2017)

For an Italian, born in the beginning of the 20th century, traveling probably was brutal. Being an anti-fascist certainly wouldn't have helped.
Glenn, I can only imagine...


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jul 13, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Clearly, the quoted author hasn't traveled with my wife, who has brought everything that is hers...



I married her sister, The wife can't go anywhere overnight without the kitchen sink.

I used to travel for work to the tune of several hundred flights a year and 250-275 nights in hotels. Money was great but I don't miss it at all.


----------



## LK600 (Jul 13, 2017)

goomba said:


> So I read this today:
> 
> "Nothing is yours except the essential things - air, sleep, dreams, the sea, the sky - all things towards the eternal or what we imagine of it." - Cesare Pavese



In some ways... that sounds freeing to me.

Beyond that... yes, when my wife and I travel... I have a carry on, she checks 2 suitcases and a carry on. 

I agree as well.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 18, 2017)

goomba said:


> Traveling is simply moving. You can travel the world over and never move a foot, such as reading a book. But actually traveling to another Masonic place (a lodge in your jurisdiction or a foreign one) can and does expand Masonry.


Nice!


Glen Cook said:


> Clearly, the quoted author hasn't traveled with my wife, who has brought everything that is hers ( as I sit here in a Florida hotel room).


Lol!


----------



## Tyler Atkinson (Jul 23, 2017)

I had something happen to me yesterday that was pretty cool regarding "traveling". I smoke pipes and cigars and I go out of town to purchase them. I have been to this shop several times and was acquainted with the employees there. So as usual I walk In and purchase a couple of sticks and as me and the guy, who I've met several times, he noticed my ring and simply asked if I was a traveling man. From that second on it was as if we were close friends from him offering a cigarette to talking about the military. Although I've been there dozens of times, it feels more inviting to walk in and relax knowing I am among brothers. I see traveling as us building and progressing ourselves with knowledge, morals, and virtues, and spreading brotherly love wherever we go and whenever possible. My friend who has been a mason for 35 years said you never stop learning and will always be travelling and striving to better yourself and help others. To me this is traveling.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 24, 2017)

Tyler Atkinson said:


> My friend who has been a mason for 35 years said you never stop learning and will always be travelling and striving to better yourself and help others. To me this is traveling.


Agreed!


----------



## acjohnson53 (Aug 15, 2017)

LOL, When I travel I try to travel light but it was said the wife fills up her suitcase and have of mine...


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Aug 16, 2017)

For three years I worked away from home, traveling back on weekends.  During that time I lived out of my carry-on suitcase.  By the end it would only be half full when I left for work.  It is amazing what you just don't need.


----------



## Randy81 (Aug 19, 2017)

Over the past couple of years, I have been able to visit lodges in four different states and it's been great. More specifically, my time traveling in my home lodge state of Louisiana was great though. We have a app that we use to post degree times across the state. I'm not married so a lot of nights I'd look at the schedule and if a lodge was within an hour or an hour and a half, I'd just go to the degree. It took less than a month, and regardless of the lodge, I always saw a familiar face.

The most remarkable thing to me during my travels is some of the men putting in serious degree work. Sure, you'll see a young man here and there, but most of the guys are in their 70's or 80's and just are spot on, every time. It's really impressive to me. I feel like I'm fairly good at memorization, but these guys put me to shame. I've in a new state as of a couple weeks ago and have yet to visit a local lodge but plan to this week. I'm not concerned though, because regardless of where I'm at, its as if I've known the brothers my entire life.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 19, 2017)

Randy81 said:


> I feel like I'm fairly good at memorization, but these guys put me to shame.


I know how you feel!


Randy81 said:


> regardless of where I'm at, its as if I've known the brothers my entire life.


Same here.


----------



## Andrewsmith8504 (Sep 12, 2017)

As a travelling nurse, i move locations every 3 to 6 months, with a permanent address in Indiana, due to this i have not be to lodge for a while. That is why i find the online community so useful to learn and keep intouch with brothers. Staying of balance and living simply is a real eye opener. You really get to the root of being human without the things you own, owning you. It is a difficult life bit a rewarding one. There is something to be said for having fewer possessions and more time with my family that comes with me. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 12, 2017)

Andrewsmith8504 said:


> There is something to be said for having fewer possessions and more time with my family that comes with me.


Wishing you the best of luck and fortune!


----------



## DocConcrete13 (Sep 29, 2017)

I travel for work quite a bit.  As a recently raised MM, I haven't been able to officially visit anywhere until last month.  Being from Georgia, it was really cool that my first visit to another lodge other than my own was to a UGLE lodge in Cape Town, South Africa.  I was greeted as a brother, witnessed the conferring of the sublime Degree of Master Mason, invited to the formal meal afterwards, and genuinely made to feel not only that I belonged, but that I had close personal friends who would have my back no matter what when I am in their neck of the woods.  I know how blessed I am to be able to visit lodges outside of the U.S., and I am pleased to report that, though our ritual may differ, the fraternal ties are strong. 

Brent Rollins
Oothcaloga #154 Calhoun, GA


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 29, 2017)

DocConcrete13 said:


> I travel for work quite a bit. As a recently raised MM, I haven't been able to officially visit anywhere until last month. Being from Georgia, it was really cool that my first visit to another lodge other than my own was to a UGLE lodge in Cape Town, South Africa. I was greeted as a brother, witnessed the conferring of the sublime Degree of Master Mason, invited to the formal meal afterwards, and genuinely made to feel not only that I belonged, but that I had close personal friends who would have my back no matter what when I am in their neck of the woods. I know how blessed I am to be able to visit lodges outside of the U.S., and I am pleased to report that, though our ritual may differ, the fraternal ties are strong.


Great! Seems like a wonderful experience.


----------



## dpk Shah (Dec 4, 2017)

Randy81 said:


> Over the past couple of years, I have been able to visit lodges in four different states and it's been great. More specifically, my time traveling in my home lodge state of Louisiana was great though. We have a app that we use to post degree times across the state. I'm not married so a lot of nights I'd look at the schedule and if a lodge was within an hour or an hour and a half, I'd just go to the degree. It took less than a month, and regardless of the lodge, I always saw a familiar face.
> 
> The most remarkable thing to me during my travels is some of the men putting in serious degree work. Sure, you'll see a young man here and there, but most of the guys are in their 70's or 80's and just are spot on, every time. It's really impressive to me. I feel like I'm fairly good at memorization, but these guys put me to shame. I've in a new state as of a couple weeks ago and have yet to visit a local lodge but plan to this week. I'm not concerned though, because regardless of where I'm at, its as if I've known the brothers my entire life.



Hello brother. 

In my state, there are 77 lodges in my state, of which 30 are country lodges. From the 30 country lodges, 9 are less than 100 kms from me, 5 are between 100 and 200 kms and 16 are more than 200 from me. I have set myself a personal target of visiting all 47 lodges within the city whilst i'm still an EA and maybe also the 9 that are less than 100 kms. So far i've visited 19 other lodges besides my mother lodge in the 2 months since my initiation, still a long way to go. I'm married so its not easy to get out every night plus i work night shifts so its wake up early, go to Lodge and run to work after Lodge.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Dec 4, 2017)

Dipak Shah said:


> I have set myself a personal target of visiting all 47 lodges within the city whilst i'm still an EA



Here, EA's are not allowed to travel unless accompanied by a MM.

You as an EA do not possess the knowledge to pass a challenge, You need a MM to vouch for you.


----------



## dpk Shah (Dec 4, 2017)

Thomas Stright said:


> Here, EA's are not allowed to travel unless accompanied by a MM.
> 
> You as an EA do not possess the knowledge to pass a challenge, You need a MM to vouch for you.



Brother Thomas, I have done some visiting with my Worshipful Master, but mostly as an unaccompanied visitor. I haven't been 'challenged' so far.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 4, 2017)

dpk Shah said:


> I have set myself a personal target of visiting all 47 lodges within the city whilst i'm still an EA and maybe also the 9 that are less than 100 kms.


There are numerous lodges withing a 30 minute drive from me so I haven't traveled any great distance to visit a lodge.


----------



## Elexir (Dec 4, 2017)

Thomas Stright said:


> Here, EA's are not allowed to travel unless accompanied by a MM.
> 
> You as an EA do not possess the knowledge to pass a challenge, You need a MM to vouch for you.



The second part is not universal. In Sweden for example an EA can visit other  lodges without anyone vouching for that person.


----------



## dpk Shah (Dec 5, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> There are numerous lodges withing a 30 minute drive from me so I haven't traveled any great distance to visit a lodge.



Most of the 47 Lodges around the city are between 30 and 45 minutes drive from me too, some are about an hour or so


----------



## dpk Shah (Dec 5, 2017)

So today I went visiting and attended an initiation at an Irish Constitution Lodge. It was so very different, a very good experience for me. Today's visit bring the number of Lodges visited to 20.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 5, 2017)

dpk Shah said:


> So today I went visiting and attended an initiation at an Irish Constitution Lodge. It was so very different, a very good experience for me.


Sounds like an interesting experience.


----------



## Bloke (Dec 8, 2017)

dpk Shah said:


> So today I went visiting and attended an initiation at an Irish Constitution Lodge. It was so very different, a very good experience for me. Today's visit bring the number of Lodges visited to 20.


Cool - is there many Irish Constitution Lodges there ? I would be interested in hearing more. We don't have one - the only other Const working here is the EC - they have one hold out who never joined UGLV - thank goodness - gives us a chance to see "foreign" workings - which was not doubt great at that IC Lodge..


----------



## CLewey44 (Dec 8, 2017)

I haven't read all of these but I assumed Bro. Goomba meant something along the lines of 'From the West, Traveling East'...in other words seeking more and further Masonic light? That's what it meant to me anyways.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 8, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> I haven't read all of these but I assumed Bro. Goomba meant something along the lines of 'From the West, Traveling East'...in other words seeking more and further Masonic light? That's what it meant to me anyways.



Cool thing is the word can have layer after layer of meaning.  Physical travel at any distance.  Mental travel of learning.  Spiritual travel to that destination from whose born no one returns.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 8, 2017)

dfreybur said:


> Cool thing is the word can have layer after layer of meaning. Physical travel at any distance. Mental travel of learning. Spiritual travel to that destination from whose born no one returns.


Absolutely!


----------



## dpk Shah (Dec 8, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Cool - is there many Irish Constitution Lodges there ? I would be interested in hearing more. We don't have one - the only other Const working here is the EC - they have one hold out who never joined UGLV - thank goodness - gives us a chance to see "foreign" workings - which was not doubt great at that IC Lodge..



It’s the only one, though there are some similarities, mostly everything is different. I was lucky someone was sitting with me and prompted me.


----------



## dpk Shah (Dec 10, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Cool - is there many Irish Constitution Lodges there ? I would be interested in hearing more. We don't have one - the only other Const working here is the EC - they have one hold out who never joined UGLV - thank goodness - gives us a chance to see "foreign" workings - which was not doubt great at that IC Lodge..



Brother saw an article Lodge at Sandringham is for sale?


----------



## Bloke (Dec 10, 2017)

dpk Shah said:


> Brother saw an article Lodge at Sandringham is for sale?


They're closing Sandringham after building a new building - several buildings are being consolidated. A great pity but its one of several Centres in the City I've not been to.

This is what they've built
http://www.buxtonconstruction.com.au/project/bayside-masonic/

And https://www.freemasonsvic.net.au/bayside-masonic-centre-construction-updates/


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 10, 2017)

Those cars are driving on the wrong side of the road........


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke (Dec 10, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Those cars are driving on the wrong side of the road........
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


This is why it is important not to let foreigners drive here


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 10, 2017)

Lol

Sent from my SM-G386T using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 11, 2017)

Bloke said:


> This is why it is important not to let foreigners drive here


***snicker snicker***


----------



## Bloke (Dec 11, 2017)

Was just looking at more photos of Bayside ... I see they have put 5 chairs in the East. This is the same as Ringwood (also in Melb) and I've asked many people why there are 5 - no one has been able to answer me.... (you'd expect 3 - chaplain, WM and IPM).  Still, the Blue room looks like its going to be a great lodge room...
https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=bGdTWVhXME9rcFJZWlRkellzYVlEVFIyTklDTjln

Does anyone know the thinking as to why they would put 5 chairs in the East ?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 11, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Does anyone know the thinking as to why they would put 5 chairs in the East ?



In the States visiting dignitaries (GM,DDGM,WM,PGM,ect ect) are invited to sit in the East....maybe that's why


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 11, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> In the States visiting dignitaries (GM,DDGM,WM,PGM,ect ect) are invited to sit in the East....maybe that's why


Additionally, some lodge rooms double as HRA, OES, Jobs rooms.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 11, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> In the States visiting dignitaries (GM,DDGM,WM,PGM,ect ect) are invited to sit in the East....maybe that's why





Glen Cook said:


> Additionally, some lodge rooms double as HRA, OES, Jobs rooms.


Yep. Two of the lodges that I belong to  meet in the Commandery building. Numerous Masonic organizations meet there including Chapter, Council and Knights Templar so there are three chairs in the east.


----------



## Bloke (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks. In terms of visitors - the WMs already have a spot sitting to the right of the WM in pews or chairs, GM would normally sit to the WMs right where the chaplain normally is. Installing Masters aside, the GM is the only visitor here who will normally sit with a WM. The Chapter explanation makes sense - but they have a red room - but also have 5 in the Blue. I must ask the guy who oversaw the design of the room - he will know I guess..

We have OES here - but would not really take it into consideration - there is not one in that building as far as I know... Jobs Ds - not here

Part of me thinks there is three chairs - and they add one for the GM (or PGM or installing Master) when visiting, but rather have the WM off centre, they add a fifth to keep the WM in the middle... but that's very wild speculation. I've long wondered at this because the Masonic Centre at Ringwood (Melb) has 5 Chairs and I've often asked why - never heard a good explanation - and I was surprised to see it at the new centre..... and its a chance to get to the bottom of this deep masonic mystery


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 11, 2017)

Bloke said:


> deep masonic mystery


And here I thought the deep Masonic mysteries were locked away in the bowels of the governments and the Vatican.....lol


----------



## Bloke (Dec 11, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> And here I thought the deep Masonic mysteries were locked away in the bowels of the governments and the Vatican.....lol


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 12, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> And here I thought the deep Masonic mysteries were locked away in the bowels of the governments and the Vatican.....lol


You mean they aren't!!!!!!!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 12, 2017)

Apparently the real masonic secrets are why there are so many chairs in the lodge room when only 1/3 if we are luck get sat in

Sent from my SM-G386T using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 12, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Apparently the real masonic secrets are why there are so many chairs in the lodge room when only 1/3 if we are luck get sat in


I know what you mean. Two of the three lodges that I belong to have already held their elections by have not yet filled the SS and JS chairs.


----------



## Ajay Chandar (Dec 19, 2017)

DocConcrete13 said:


> I travel for work quite a bit.  As a recently raised MM, I haven't been able to officially visit anywhere until last month.  Being from Georgia, it was really cool that my first visit to another lodge other than my own was to a UGLE lodge in Cape Town, South Africa.  I was greeted as a brother, witnessed the conferring of the sublime Degree of Master Mason, invited to the formal meal afterwards, and genuinely made to feel not only that I belonged, but that I had close personal friends who would have my back no matter what when I am in their neck of the woods.  I know how blessed I am to be able to visit lodges outside of the U.S., and I am pleased to report that, though our ritual may differ, the fraternal ties are strong.
> 
> Brent Rollins
> Oothcaloga #154 Calhoun, GA



Fraternal greetings from your Brothers in India! We'd love to have you visit us.


----------



## Ronald Eudon Grant III (Aug 6, 2019)

Hello, 
I'm Ronald my friends and coworkers call me Tripp. I am very interested in freemasonary, I do not belong to a lodge nor have I ever been invited. However i do thirst for higher knoledge in every part of life. I know it may sound crazy but i dont believe we are the only planet that supports life. I believe there are people out there that were not born on this planet. some are probably even from the moon lol. I would enjoy being a part of something and i believe if i were a free mason i would also feel right at home. please approach me.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 6, 2019)

That’s not how it works, Tripp, we don’t invite people. You have to make the approach.
Where are you located? Knowing that we could help you find the nearest lodge.


----------

